# Excel: Wenn Funktion mit Liste als Auswahl



## logikwoelkchen.css (16. November 2010)

Hi

Hab hier wohl ein Verständnissproblem 
Intensives Suchen bei Google hat auch nicht geholfen.

Ich will,

dass man in einem Drop Down Menü sich zB für eine Automarke entscheiden kann, und in dem Feld daneben ebenfalls mit einem Drop Down Menü für das spezifische Modell des jeweiligen Hersteller.

Dabei soll im dann eine Art "Wenn" Funktion eingebaut sein.

Wenn Audi gewählt ist, erscheint im zweiten Feld nur A2,A3,A4;Q5;Q7.
Wenn VW im ersten gewählt ist, dann soll im zweiten nur Polo,Golf;Passat auswählbar sein.

Was ich geschafft habe, ist mit Hilfe dert Wahl Funktion das ganze für Zahlen zu realisieren. Sobald ich aber Text einsetze, klappt es nciht mehr, da Wahl nur Zahlen liefert.

Wie dann ?

Danke

In dem mir vorliegenden ExcelSheet wird das ganze über eine =Wahl(Vergleich)) Funktion realisiert. Aber selbst wenn ich diese eins zu eins abschreibe im gleichen Dokument verweigert Excel den Dienst .. liegt es an einer Formatierung ?


----------

